

DrawMusic connects drawing with music - crist0
http://drawmusicwith.me
It's a rewarding way for children to learn drawing, numbers and create the music as a result. 
Meant for young children but entertaining for anyone who's into creating on multiple levels.<p>Core team consists of Estonians, German and Italian. We all met each other first time just on Friday and working around the clock to deliver the app by Sunday afternoon.
======
crist0
Now it's live, go ahead and try it for free here: <http://drawmusicwith.me>

------
charonn0
Interesting title. Please re-post this when there's something to show other
than an e-mail signup form.

